# Life with Mr. Crazy -- Photo Thread



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Figured it was about time to make Duke his own photo thread, instead of having a bunch of little threads floating around. 

Anyways.... I should probably start off with a little about Duke. I adopted him in May 2014, and he has since taken over my life. :redface:

He'll be two years old this August and is a Plott Hound/Rhodesian Ridgeback/Great Dane/Shepherd mix. At least that's our best guess. Duke is the first dog that is completely and totally mine, but growing up my family had a Newfoundland and a Maltese/Poodle. 

Duke's favorite activities include eating, pretending to be a lapdog, acting like a spaz, destroying every single toy I buy him, and just being ridiculously good looking. And, he always keeps me on his toes with his insane smartness. I swear he's too smart for his own good, and when I can harness his brains and get him to focus he's incredible. 

Having him has turned my life upside down, but I wouldn't have it any other way. He's definitely not the go with the flow, take with me everywhere kind of dog I was hoping to have, but I don't care. He's perfect to me anyways, and I don't think anything could change that.

Sorry for the book, guys. I figure I should probably add some pictures, since this is a photo thread after all! I'll try my best to keep this thread as updated as possible, but sometimes life gets as crazy as Duke is :wink:

These pictures were taken last week and are not the best, but it's all I have at the moment ---



















Mr. No Ears - he looks so weird when he does this haha









The best bug hunter in all the land


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

He is BEAUTIFUL, and some of those pictures really do remind me of Thud. Something about his expressions, I think.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

CptJack said:


> He is BEAUTIFUL, and some of those pictures really do remind me of Thud. Something about his expressions, I think.


Thanks CptJack!

He really does remind me of Thud sometimes. He looks so stoic at times, even though he's totally not... and I still can't believe how much he sounds like a combination of Thud and Molly, personality wise. I mean, if you meshed Thud and Molly together, you'd get Duke.

--------------------------

Also, planning on getting more pictures this weekend, if the weather cooperates!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

He's stunning!!!! I wish you would post pics of him more often  I love his coat and face markings!


----------



## Jen2010 (Feb 12, 2013)

He is a beautiful dog


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

He's gorgeous. He slightly resembles my jazzy.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

What a handsome boy. Love his coloring!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks so much everyone! Don't have any pictures with the good camera but here are some recent phone pictures.

Posing with his training certificate...


















"Look mom, I'm pretty!"









Lookin' a little chunky from above. I swear his weight fluctuates so much, one day he'll look so skinny and the next he looks chunky.



























Put him in a sweatshirt last night, and he started falling asleep. He loves wearing clothes; it's strange haha


















Modeling his training vest. This thing is awesome!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

And his new dog tags! First one is for his main collar, and the second is for his "adventure" collar when I know he's gonna get dirty.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Awwww he's so cute with the hoodie!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Finally have some new pictures! 

Here is Duke enjoying July 4th with the other family dogs. The other dogs are a 13 year old Cocker Spaniel / Poodle / Something Else mix (the larger one) and an 11 year old Maltese / Poodle mix (the smaller one).
And, don't worry, I didn't let them rough house on concrete! This was just about 60 seconds of zoomies when they first saw each other, and then they calmed down. :wink:











He's (semi) normal. I swear.


More of just Duke coming in the next post!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Lookin' like a baby here.








Having a bad ear day.




Sleepyhead.








And done! For now....


----------



## sydneynicole (Apr 2, 2015)

Love the pics! He seems like a great dog  Now I really wanna get my hands on a real camera for sure, I could never get such great pics on my phone.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

So so so handsome.


----------



## Remaru (Mar 16, 2014)

He is such a handsome dog. Looking good in his training vest though I think the hoodie picture is my favorite. Looks like he had a good time on the 4th.


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

aww....I love him! Awesome pics


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

I love this picture


mudypony said:


>


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

I'll vote for this one 
I love derp faces :becky:


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone!! I love my handsome boy so much!

And, BellaPup, he is definitely the king of derp faces! I swear he's more derp than normal.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Just one, but it's too cute not to share.

Duke in his super stylish outfit! He cut his paw pad open so had to wear booties (which he actually didn't mind... it's a miracle!), and we tried his ruffwear cooling coat for the first time.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

He is a beautiful, unique looking guy!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Sandakat said:


> He is a beautiful, unique looking guy!


Thank you!!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Duke celebrated his second birthday yesterday!

The day included a bully stick, a trip to the pet store, destruction of his brand new toy from said pet store, running around like a maniac, playing with and destroying a soccer ball, treats, his first ever raw bone, and being his usual crazy self. He hasn't moved a muscle today except to go potty and eat breakfast... poor tired puppy, so I'd call his birthday a success haha!

Here are some pictures of the calmer moments...




























Posing for pictures brought on a bit of a temper tantrum :redface:


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Happy birthday, Duke. GORGEOUS photos! The lighting is stunning.


----------



## JazzyTheSiberian (Feb 4, 2013)

Happy belated birthday, Duke! He's a hunk, and I could look at pictures of him everday. Seriously.


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

jade5280 said:


> Happy birthday, Duke. GORGEOUS photos! The lighting is stunning.





JazzyTheSiberian said:


> Happy belated birthday, Duke! He's a hunk, and I could look at pictures of him everday. Seriously.


Thank you jade and jazzy!! Duke says thanks for the birthday wishes!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

More pictures!! Also, I swear he's been so mature lately. It's super strange but also kinda nice haha. 







Maybe he's actually part alligator??


Yup, he's single ladies :wink:


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

And, he FINALLY got to enjoy his birthday biscuit! Over a week late; I'm a horrible mom!





Notice the drool haha


Chomp chomp


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

He is ridiculously handsome, love it!


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Love your pictures! What kind of camera do you use?


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

dagwall said:


> He is ridiculously handsome, love it!


Thank you!



jade5280 said:


> Love your pictures! What kind of camera do you use?


Thanks so much! 

I have a Canon 5D Mark II. Absolutely love it! I think all the pictures in this thread were taken with the Canon 85mm 1.8 lens as well, which is a purchase I'm VERY happy with.


----------



## Nissa M (Nov 3, 2014)

Really beautiful photos! And of course your subject is ridiculously good looking. I especially love that charming winking one


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Nissa M said:


> Really beautiful photos! And of course your subject is ridiculously good looking. I especially love that charming winking one


Thank you!! That winking one cracks me up every time!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Another Duke update! He's been doing really well lately! Been taking a ton of walks with his backpack, and his reactivity seems to be improving, though we haven't run into many dogs recently so who knows! Still need to work on LLW and focusing on me outside... all the smells are just too amazing haha

Anyways, onto pictures!!



Who could resist this face??


Walks with his uncle 


This is why I end up covered in slobber after every training session


Stylin'


Even though these are from last year, I have to share these of Duke showing off his yoga skills. He's obviously super talented.






More coming in the next post!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Modeling his brand new batman collar!




With his uncle again...




And now a few from my real camera.

Crazy pup must destroy toy...








And, one more post coming!!


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

Tired boy... being a model is exhausting






Attack of the Dukester


Does this wide angle lens make my nose look big?


And, last but not least, Duke's famous pouty lip, which serves as a sure sign he's hit the point of utter exhaustion.


----------



## FaithFurMom09 (Oct 24, 2009)

Awww. I love his tags, where did you get them?


----------



## mudypony (Jul 31, 2014)

FaithFurMom09 said:


> Awww. I love his tags, where did you get them?


Both tags are from etsy. The silver one is from the shop Dogleg Left Designs and the brass one is from Metal Mementos. Both tags turned out wonderful and are holding up really well! I would highly recommend both shops!


----------

